# "Én a mókusokkal vagyok!"



## Targenor (2008 December 27)

Ide várjuk a mókusos képeket (egyet kérek, ne legyen "csili-vili"), és videókat... 



Targenor írta:


> cathy222 írta:
> 
> 
> > ...azon elmélkedem, vajon jövőre melyik állat védelme lesz előtérbe hozva. Attól sztem még táplálhatjuk a béka topikot, de esetleg ha olyan véd-állat lesz 2009-ben, amelyiket be tudjuk vállalni, neki is csinálhatnánk egy topikot. Kivéve, ha pók. Bár ... sztem milyen jókat lehetne borzongani egy pókos topikon.
> ...





cathy222 írta:


> Mókusos topik! Nagyon jó ötlet. Mondjuk éppen ezzel a címmel, hogy én a mókusokkal vagyok.  Na, megcsinálod? Mi meg gyüjtünk bele.





Targenor írta:


> Ja... Barbi lenne a fő gyűjtögető.:lol:





Targenor írta:


> HG3FCB BARBARA írta:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





garibaldi írta:


> Támogatom a mókusos topikot. A címe is tökéletes, ez az Én a mókusokkal vagyok.



"Naszóval", ezért jött létre ez a topik.


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 28)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJF57A8-ZeY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJF57A8-ZeY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGhZHlpSE6k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGhZHlpSE6k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dfijvBN2GMM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dfijvBN2GMM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qb8JytAxLa4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qb8JytAxLa4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 28)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RaWA1vKmSNQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RaWA1vKmSNQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWU0bfo-bSY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWU0bfo-bSY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/esGQ62SgKc8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/esGQ62SgKc8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Targenor (2008 December 28)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzMxi4q2OiQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzMxi4q2OiQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8b89pCLy_ds&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8b89pCLy_ds&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0A2moFdM1Yo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0A2moFdM1Yo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 28)

​


----------



## cathy222 (2008 December 28)

Én a békákkal vagyok, de a mókusokat is szeretem!


----------



## cathy222 (2008 December 28)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)

Európai mókus _(Sciurus vulgaris)_​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)

http://invitel.hu/ventana/csikos_mokus/szaporodas.htm​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)

*Mókus mese*​A két mókus egyszer azon vitatkozott egymással, ki tud nagyobbat ugrani. 







- Figyeld meg, én vagyok a legügyesebb mókus, meglátod, milyen magasra tudok ugrani - mondta a fiatalabb, s ezzel máris egy szempillantás alatt fent termett a fa tetején.
- Én vagyok a legügyesebb -, mondta a másik mókus - nézd csak, milyen messzire tudok ugorni. - S ezzel máris eltűnt társa szeme elől.
A két mókus azonban olyan messzire ugrott egymástól, hogy egyik sem láthatta a másikat. Így felmérni sem tudták, melyik ugrott messzebbre vagy magasabbra. Egész nap csak kiabáltak egymásnak:
- Gyere, nézd meg, hogy én ugrottam nagyobbat! Én vagyok az ügyesebb!
Helyéről azonban egyik sem tágított, nehogy elveszítse a "bizonyítékot", ügyességének bizonyságát. Estére aztán megunták a kiáltozást, s mindketten visszamentek ugyanarra az ágra, ahol reggel voltak. Egy darabig csöndben üldögéltek, majd megszólalt a fiatalabb:
- Bátyám, valóban te vagy az ügyesebb.
- Nem, te vagy a fiatalabb - mondta a másik -, te vagy az ügyesebb.
- Mindkettőnknek igaza van, ha jó barátok maradunk - felelt az ifjabb mókus.
S jó barátok maradtak.
_(Ursula Wölfel)_
<!--msthemeseparator-->


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 28)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)




----------



## garibaldi (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XpMDMqAhOXA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>

Próbálkozom

ÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ, ez megy! De jó! Köszi Targenor!!!


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXcaFC1vF0Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXcaFC1vF0Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

én is szeretem a mókusokat!


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdjW2P1-wvE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XdjW2P1-wvE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VBuedFdk7Zo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VBuedFdk7Zo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fZeFX4h8Ma4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fZeFX4h8Ma4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FP8miD37zd8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FP8miD37zd8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymhfAdyS4eM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymhfAdyS4eM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 29)




----------



## tájdi (2008 December 30)

Ő nem mókuska - degu (volt nekünk régebben, tüneményes, okos kis állatka).
Ugye, mennyire hasonlít a mókusra?  Csak a farka végén bojtocska van, nem olyan lompos, mint a mókusoké és talán kicsit szélesebb a pofija.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 31)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 31)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 1)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 7)

Borella írta:


> Barbi, hol találtad ezt a mókust, ha tudsz ilyet, szólj, szükségem lenne egy alapos hátdögönyözésre![/center]


 Borella! Egy jó kis hát dögönyözést tudnák is ajánlani Neked, de egy kicsit messze laksz hozzá, hogy meg is valósulhasson.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 8)

Bébi mókusok













​


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 9)

Aztán megnőnek és szép vörös-habos csillogó orrú és szemű bájos állatkák lesznek, pompázatos farkincával, fürge lábacskákkal. Érdekes a temészet, tán fel sem ismerném a bébimókusokat, ha oda nem írjátok.
Bezzeg a cica!
Az mikor világrajön, gyönyörű és habos-babos, aztán mikor kamasz, elbűvölő, aztán folyton folyvást gyönyörű és édes! (Most hazabeszélek, ami igazán nem szép egy mókus-topikban. Többet nem fordul elő.)


----------



## romesz (2009 Január 9)




----------



## Targenor (2009 Január 10)

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i545.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid545.photobucket.com/albums/hh381/Targenor10/Video/szrkemkusok.flv">​


----------



## elke (2009 Január 10)




----------



## elke (2009 Január 10)

NAAAA








Alkesz mókus  Nagyon profi


----------



## elke (2009 Január 10)

Ez nagyon aranyos


----------



## elke (2009 Január 10)

_Sciurus carolinensis_


----------



## elke (2009 Január 10)

*Sciurus vulgaris*


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 10)

​


----------



## vtbea (2009 Január 10)




----------



## elke (2009 Január 15)

Gyerekmókuskák


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 15)

Ilyen is van? Hát ezek már túlságosan aranyosak, félek, hogy előbb-utóbb lesznek mókusok itt minálunk  Pedig eddig egy cseppet sem hiányoztak


----------



## Targenor (2009 Január 21)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm a képeket, nagyon tetszenek.
Köszönöm, hogy távollétemben sem hagyjátok magára a topikot!



garibaldi írta:


> Ilyen is van? Hát ezek már túlságosan aranyosak, félek, hogy előbb-utóbb lesznek mókusok itt minálunk  Pedig eddig egy cseppet sem hiányoztak



 Tudod én egy időben (még amikor fiatal voltam:mrgreen nagyon szerettem volna egy mókust, de édesanyám nem díjazta az ötletemet.
Mostmegmár van annyi eszem, hogy mennyit kéne egy ilyen után takarítani? Arról nem is beszélve, hogy unalmában szétrámolná a házat, mire hazajövünk a munkából...
*Kb 8 évvel ezelőtt nyaraláskor bejött egy lompos farkincájú mókus a szobánkba az éjszaka kellős közepén* (a ház egy diófa mellett áll)*, a frász tört ki minket... Igaz, őt is... egyikőnk sem számított a másikra... ilyedtében bebújt a fogason lógó kabátom ujjába, csak a farkincája lógott ki a karöltőnél...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: Nagyon örültem neki...*


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 22)

Aranyos a sztorid, Targenor! Kár, hogy nem fényképezted le a kabátujjadból kilógó mókust!


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 25)

Targenor írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Köszönöm a képeket..........



Na igen, én se gondoltam komolyan, bármilyen aranyosak is. Az egyik unokatestvéremnél az 5 kutya, 2 nyúl, 4 hullámos papagáj mellett van még egy mókuspár is. Nem is olyan ártatlanok, mint az ember gondolná, külön ketrecben kell őket tartani, mert különben verekednének. Csak a párzás idejére lehet őket összeereszteni egy rövid időre. Legalábbis az ő mókusaik ilyenek, nem tudom, hogy mindegyikre jellemző-e ez. 




Ez egy őrmókus


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Január 25)

Fél órát szórakoztam vele a nyíregyházi állatparkban, mire hajlandó volt addig egy helyben maradni, amíg lefotóztam...


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 29)

*Pajtások, ne hanyagoljuk a mókusokat!*


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 30)




----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 31)




----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 31)




----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Január 31)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Kettecsként szép az élet


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 7)

Milyen ügyesen cumizik


----------



## Targenor (2009 Február 14)

Sziasztok!

Mindenkinek köszönöm a szép képeket, videókat!


Drága Barbi!
Nagyon szépen köszönöm!kiss

*Mindenkinek Boldog Valentin napot kívánok!​*


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Február 14)

Boldog Valentin Napot Kivánok Mindenkinek!

<IMG alt="Squirrel ecard

Mókus képeslap" src="http://www.dotecard.com/images/image-8e714a90d5a4480f3f9de7d2bd924282-1221558878_49.jpg" width=600 border=0>











Kellemes Hétvégét,Szép Estét!


----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 15)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Február 16)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Február 17)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 19)




----------



## elke (2009 Február 23)

Mókusházaspár


----------



## elke (2009 Március 1)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 1)




----------



## agnesmaria1955 (2009 Március 4)

*mókusok*


----------



## elke (2009 Március 7)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 7)




----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Március 9)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 10)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 13)

​


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Március 13)




----------



## elke (2009 Március 16)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y7dr63KS_bY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y7dr63KS_bY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Kékestetőn mókusetetés....


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 20)

​ 


​


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 20)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 20)




----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Március 20)

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/wzx7zMqTz0I&hl=en&fs=1 width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>

Alvin és a mókusok






Albínó mókus


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2009 Március 20)

​


----------



## elke (2009 Március 29)

Dézsmáló mókus


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Március 29)

szinező:


----------



## Targenor (2009 Április 1)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon szépen köszönöm mindenkinek a képeket!


----------



## Borella (2009 Április 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 5)




----------



## marisza (2009 Április 5)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 6)




----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Április 9)

Szia Targenor! Mindenkinek még a Mókusoknak is Kellemes Húsvétot Kivánok!


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Április 11)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 13)

Szerintem ez itt egy még kopasz, rózsaszín mókusbaba!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 17)




----------



## marisza (2009 Április 19)




----------



## marisza (2009 Április 19)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 22)

Találtam egy jó összefoglalást a www.animalword.eoldal.hu-n

Mókusok
2008.08.09.
Ismertetõjegyei: testhossza 20-30 cm, farokhossza 14-25 cm, magassága 5-6,5 cm, tömege 200-500 g. Hosszú, bozontos farok és "ecset formájú" fülek jellemzik ezt a rendkívül fürge állatot, amely legfeljebb az Észak-Amerikából Angliába telepített szürke erdeimókussal téveszthetõ össze. E fajjal ellentétben a közönséges mókus bundájában a barna árnyalatai dominálnak, bár színezete a mély feketésbarnától az egészen világos vörösesbarnáig terjedhet. Hasi oldala mindig világos; a színváltozatok elõfordulása az élõhelytõl függ. Lombos erdõkben és városi parkokban, ahol a tûlevelûek aránya kicsi, a vörösesbarna típus az uralkodó, míg a fenyõerdõkben szinte kizárólag csak feketés- vagy sötétbarna példányok találhatók. Színezetük mindig a környezetbe való beleolvadást segíti elõ. A sötét fenyõerdõben a sötétbarna mókus sokkal kevésbé tûnik fel, mint a rókavörös, és fordítva. Úgy tûnik azonban, hogy a színkülönbségek a mikroklímával is összefüggésben állnak. Mivel a vörös és vörösesbarna mókus elsõsorban a melegebb és szárazabb, míg a sötétbarna a hidegebb és nedvesebb élõhelyekre jellemzõ, így nem kizárólag a ragadozók miatt alakul ki az uralkodó színváltozat. A különbözõ típusok néha egymás mellett is elõfordulnak. 
A mókus nagyon ügyesen mászik. A fa törzsén csaknem ugyanolyan gyorsan és ügyesen fut felfelé és fejjel lefelé is. Nagyokat és pontosan ugrik. Kis súlya lehetõvé teszi, hogy a fa koronájának külsõ részein és a vékony gallyakon is biztonságosan közlekedjen. Hosszú, bozontos farka ugrás közben egyensúlyozásra és kormányzásra szolgál. Kiáltása: "csekk, csekk". Élõhelye: a legkülönbözõbb erdõtípusok, a síkságtól egészen a hegyvidékig. Nagyobb kertekben és városi parkokban a mókus hamar barátkozik és könnyen etethetõ. Hazánkban közönséges. 
Életmódja: mivel túlnyomórészt nappal mozog, a mókust könnyû megfigyelni. Hihetetlen ügyességgel suhan a fák koronái közt, habozás nélkül ugrik métereket a szomszéd fára vagy bokorra, föl-le szaladgál a fák törzsén, a földön nagyokat szökellve ugrándozik. Kellõen tágas faodúban vagy akár szabadon, a koronaszintben, egy ágvillában építi golyó alakú fészkét, gallyakból és levelekbõl.



Itt alszik, és itt is hozza világra kicsinyeit. Valódi téli álomba (lecsökkent testhõmérséklettel) nem merül, csupán felváltva alszik és pihen. Télen az õsszel eldugott mogyorókat és fenyõtobozokat keresi elõ. Ahogy kevesebbet mozog, tápanyagigénye is lecsökken. A mókus párzási idõszakban a legaktívabb, ilyenkor a hím valóságos vadászatot rendez a nõstény után. Az év többi részében azonban inkább "egyedülállóként" él. Csak a városi környezetben fordul elõ többedmagával, még viszonylag kis területeken is, ha rendszeresen etetik. Parkokban például hosszú távon is meglehetõsen nagy állománysûrûség tartható fenn. Az erdõkben azonban folyamatosan és nagymértékben ingadozik a létszáma. Azokban az években, amikor bõ a makktermés, vagy sok a lucfenyõtoboz, a mókusok erõsen elszaporodnak, hiszen dúskálnak a táplálékban. Ezeket az idõszakokat azonban rendszerint olyan hosszabb periódusok követik, amikor a fákon kevés a termés. Ilyenkor összeomlik az állomány, mert bár az állatok megpróbálnak más táplálékra áttérni, nem találnak elegendõ élelmet. A bõség éveiben a mókus még megközelítõleg sem meríti ki a lehetõségeket, mivel ehhez nem tud elég gyorsan szaporodni. Ha a fákon évrõl évre ugyanannyi lenne a termés, a mókusállomány ahhoz igazodna. A rendszertelen, alkalmi termésbõséggel, amely egyébként területenként szabályosan, többéves idõközönként léphet fel, a mókus és egyéb állatok túlzott mértékû magfogyasztása ellen védekezik az erdõ. 
Szaporodása: a fõ idõszak tavaszra és nyár elejére tehetõ. A mókus az alföldeken általában évente kétszer, 28 napos vemhesség után hozza világra legfeljebb 7, de többnyire 4-5 kicsinyét, amelyek csupaszon és zárt szemmel születnek. Mivel a vemhes nõstény általában tartalék fészkeket rak, veszély esetén gyorsan át tudja menekíteni kölykeit egy biztonságosabba.



A mókusfészek bejárata rendszerint oldalt és alul látható, mert a mókus mindig alulról mászik bele. Ily módon könnyen megkülönböztethetõ a madárfészektõl. Különbözõ színû példányok párosodásakor az utódok között keverékek is lesznek. A színtípusok élõhely szerinti szétválása miatt azonban ezek viszonylag ritkák. 
Tápláléka: a mókus nem különösebben válogatós, és mindent elfogyaszt, amivel rágófogai meg tudnak birkózni. Étlapján a diótól, a bükkmakktól, a luc-, erdei- és jegenyefenyõmagoktól, a tölgymakktól és más növénymagvaktól a bogyókon, gyümölcsökön, gombákon keresztül a kisállatokig minden megtalálható. Szívesen eszik tojásokat és énekesmadár-fiókákat is, de "káros hatását" általában eltúlozzák. Ha azonban a városi parkokban élõ mókusokat túl jól tartják, akkor ott tömegesen elszaporodnak, és így megtörténhet, hogy a mókusok - csak úgy mellékesen - a legtöbb madárfészket kifosztják. Az erdõben a mókus a hajtások lerágásával szintén okoz némi kárt, de ezt sem szabad túlértékelni. A mókusállomány külön szabályozása félig-meddig természetszerû körülmények között szükségtelen. 
Ellenségei: a mókus legfõbb ellensége a héja és a nyuszt. A héja villámgyors, meglepetésszerû támadással ragadja meg, ha a mókus túlságosan a fakorona külsõ részeire merészkedik. A nyuszt ezzel szemben ügyességben felveszi a versenyt a mókussal. A fák ágain üldözi, és bár a mókus könnyebb, és a vékonyabb ágak is elbírják, a nyuszt távolabb tud ugrani. 
Egyéb: különösen a sötétbarna "fenyveslakó mókus" reagál nagyon a luctoboztermés évrõl évre igen számottevõen eltérõ mennyiségére. Jó tobozos évek csak hosszabb idõközönként vannak. Ekkor sok utód születik, és az állománysûrûség többszörösére nõ, mivel ez a mag rendkívül tápláló eleség, és ráadásul könnyen el is tartható. A mókus nagyon ügyesen bánik a tobozzal. Naponta 10-15 luctobozt fogyaszt, erdeifenyõ-tobozból pedig több mint százat.



Speciális harapással nyitja fel a pikkelyt, míg az eléggé kihajlik, vagy le is esik. Így fér hozzá a magokhoz. Egy erdeifenyõ-tobozzal 3 perc alatt végez. Ebben kb. 30 mag van, ami összesen mintegy 0,2 grammot nyom. 100-150 tobozból álló napi adagja tehát testtömegének kb. 5%-át teszi ki. A mag olyan tápláló és ballasztszegény, hogy ez a mennyiség még némi zsírtartalék képzéséhez is elegendõ. Tûlevélbõl a mókusnak súlya mintegy 20%-át kellene elfogyasztania ahhoz, hogy ugyanannyi tápértékhez jusson. Ebbõl látható, milyen nagy elõnyt jelentenek a mókusok számára a rágófogak, amelyek segítségével a tobozokat vagy a csonthéjas terméseket is képesek feldolgozni. Összehasonlíthatatlanul több tápenergiához jutnak így, mint ha egyéb növényi anyagot ennének, pl. tûleveleket, lombleveleket, hajtásokat vagy rügyeket.


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Április 22)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Május 10)




----------



## marisza (2009 Május 11)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 Május 13)

<table width="476" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><tr> <td colspan="3" align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff">



</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## marisza (2009 Május 15)




----------



## daniel0201 (2009 Május 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 1)

Sajnos nem az én párkányomon...


----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 8)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Június 8)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)

*Csodás hetet kívánok!*


----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 15)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Június 19)




----------



## marisza (2009 Június 25)




----------



## Digit-Nyuszi (2009 Június 27)

Zsiráf és mókus...


----------



## marisza (2009 Július 2)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)

*Apjának tekinti a parkőrt a mókusfi* 






Apjának tekint egy szürkemókuskölyök egy parkőrt Nagy-Britanniában.

A mókusfi elveszítette családját és egy parkőr karjaiba ugorva keresett menedéket, melyet meg is lelt Mark Swiftnél. A férfi szerint a mókus inkább hasonlít egy kis majomra és meggyőződése lehet, hogy ő is emberszabású, azaz nem a parkőrt tekinti hatalmas mókusnak, hanem magát gyermeknek.

Az állatkát a parkőrök hamar befogadták, teázójukban rendre fagylaltot és süteményt adtak neki. Immár végleges örökbefogadóra talált a mókusfi, egy hölgynél lelt új otthonra. Az asszony megígérte, hogy védence rendszeresen találkozhat nem vér szerinti "apjával" - adta hírül a londoni Metro újság. 

Forrás: 123.hu
www.extreme-art.hu/<WBR>napilap/oldal10/index.html


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)

Mókuskölyök szoptató cicusmama


----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Borella (2009 Július 7)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 11)




----------



## alberth (2009 Július 12)




----------



## Diskobolos (2009 Július 13)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Július 16)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 26)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 26)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 30)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Július 31)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 1)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 1)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 1)




----------



## marisza (2009 Augusztus 3)

Figyelek ám!


----------



## marisza (2009 Augusztus 6)

[/URL]


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## marisza (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 12)




----------



## marisza (2009 Augusztus 19)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 20)

Csatolás megtekintése 324795





Csatolás megtekintése 324799

Csatolás megtekintése 324801


----------



## LC1 (2009 Augusztus 21)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Augusztus 21)

Hűűű, talán az őszre készül ez a példány, hogy ilyen tartalékai vannak?









Csatolás megtekintése 325171



Arra gondoltam, hátha valaki mókus képet tenne az ablakára


----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## alberth (2009 Augusztus 24)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 2)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 3)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 Szeptember 3)

Ez még kölyök, a fotós szerint akkora volt, mint egy teniszlabda


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Szeptember 12)




----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 13)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/3052654949_fdfcf627e8.jpg


----------



## Évicus (2009 Szeptember 18)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 19)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Szeptember 20)




----------



## alberth (2009 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 4)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Október 15)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## alberth (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Október 18)

​


----------



## alberth (2009 Október 18)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## Évicus (2009 Október 19)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 1)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 1)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 1)




----------



## garibaldi (2009 November 3)




----------



## Santane (2009 November 11)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## Évicus (2009 November 17)




----------



## juliapeic (2009 November 22)




----------



## juliapeic (2009 November 22)




----------



## juliapeic (2009 November 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)




----------



## cicus12 (2009 November 22)




----------



## anyamaci0104 (2009 November 23)




----------



## marisza (2009 November 28)




----------



## marisza (2009 November 28)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 29)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 November 29)




----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 14)




----------



## marisza (2009 December 20)




----------



## marisza (2009 December 20)




----------



## marisza (2009 December 20)




----------



## elke (2009 December 22)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymhfAdyS4eM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ymhfAdyS4eM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADuSnt6PFn8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ADuSnt6PFn8&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Békés áldott ünnepeket kívánok.


----------



## sirkan49 (2009 December 23)

Boldog Karácsonyt!



<a href="http://www.gif-picture.com/S/squirrel/index.php?np=1"><img src="http://www.gif-picture.com/S/squirrel/gif-pict-squirrel-18.gif"/></a>


(A "nyúlbéla" szokás szerint én vagyok,de ígérem jövőre igazi "tigris" leszek!) 
​


----------



## IPSZILON (2009 December 30)




----------



## elke (2009 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet kívánok!


----------



## garibaldi (2010 Január 4)

Nagyon boldog új évet Targenor és minden kedves Mókushozó!


----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Január 7)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 17)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 17)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 18)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Január 19)




----------



## forrásvölgy (2010 Január 19)

1972-ben bükki nemzeti parkban túrázás közben tláltam egy mókust megvolt sérülve . Hazahoztam ápolgattam ,az erkéjen tarottam és pár nap mulva lefialt 4 kicsije lett.Bejártak a szobába a függönyön -butorokon szaladgáltak.Mikor a kicsik önáloan ették a mogyorot visszavittem a csapatot az erdőbe 2 orát ott tartózkodtam többször visszajöttek és a kicsik keresték a zsebembe a mogyorot ugyanis arra szoktattam őke ,hogy a szebembe keressék.Hétvégeken kijártam vittem nekik diót és mogyorót ,mindig jöttek és szedték ki azsebemből .télen már nem találkoztam velük tavasszal sem valószinű önáló életet kezdtek.


----------



## garibaldi (2010 Január 23)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 25)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 28)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Január 29)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 1)

<!-- message --> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px" class=idezet colSpan=3 align=middle>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## elke (2010 Február 2)

Még mindig a mókusokkal vagyunk


----------



## IPSZILON (2010 Február 4)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## luki16 (2010 Február 5)

részemről a teknősökre szavazok
de igaz ami igaz, a mókus sem lebecsülendő


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 5)




----------



## Fedora (2010 Február 5)

*Mókusok*

Nagyon szeretem a mókusokat. Alig várom, hogy a többi képet is megnézhessem. Köszönöm a feltöltőknek!


----------



## garibaldi (2010 Február 6)




----------



## garibaldi (2010 Február 6)




----------



## sanyilondon (2010 Február 6)

En felek a Mokusoktol,mert nemreg megharapott egy a Regent"s parkban


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 21)

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%" colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD width="1%"> </TD><TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px" width="98%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Évicus (2010 Február 24)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## Évicus (2010 Március 6)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 12)




----------



## elke (2010 Március 16)

ha erre jársz.


----------



## vandorcsillag (2010 Március 20)

​


----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 20)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 1)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)

​


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 6)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 9)




----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 11)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 13)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 22)




----------



## elke (2010 Április 29)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lLL0_Nng6ok&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lLL0_Nng6ok&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## cicus12 (2010 Április 30)




----------



## elke (2010 Június 26)




----------



## mamaci1 (2010 Július 13)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="460" height="384" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="flashvars" value="vID=6425e4d850&autostart=false" /><param name="name" value="guPlayer-6425e4d850" /><param name="src" value="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" /><embed flashvars="vID=6425e4d850&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf?b=1009" quality="high" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#666666" width="460" height="384" name="guPlayer-6425e4d850" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" ></embed></object>


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2010 Július 13)

A mókus is Magyar szó. Mókás. És tényleg az. Gyermekkoromban nekem volt egy ilyen haverom vidéken, ahol éltem. Naponta órákig el tudtam nézni ahogy egy fán bohóckodik. Ott volt az oduja egy erdő közepén. Én is a mókusokkal vagyok!


----------



## cicus12 (2010 December 21)




----------



## AndiC (2011 Március 24)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2011 December 26)

m


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 26)

Nagyon szépek a mókusaid.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 26)

Hogyan sikerült a mókusokat becserkészni?


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 26)

Nálunk sör reklámban is szerepel.


----------



## Baradlay123 (2012 Május 26)

Dobozból issza a sört.


----------



## Feketerigó (2012 Május 26)

Baradlay123 írta:


> Dobozból issza a sört.




Ennél sokkal egészségesebb, ha quinoa magvakat 
kap enni és tiszta vizet inni.....
F.


----------



## kiskovacs1950 (2012 Július 3)

Udvozletem! szerintem, nemis annyira a mokusokat kell v&egrave;deni, ha nem ezt a piszkos onpusztito emberi &agrave;llatot. mert ha igy halad, ez sem lesz!!!!!! Tanitassal . szigorral. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## kiskovacs1950 (2012 Július 3)

Nem jobb neki a szabadban az oveik kozott?


----------



## elke (2012 Szeptember 19)




----------



## Aariella (2012 Szeptember 19)

Ő egy kis mókuci akinek most törött a lábacskája De itt van:






Mókuska, mókuska felmászott a fára.
Leesett, leesett eltörött a lába


----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 1)

..:d


----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 1)

*Fazekas Anna: A mókus*

A diófán hervadtak a lombok;
a nyár utója volt.
a magasban gyorsan mozgott
egy fürge barna folt.

Alig lehetett észrevenni
a rőt levelek között:
diót akart egy mókus csenni,
és ágról ágra szökött.

- Adj egyet – szóltam,
hanem a vásott
kismókus nem felelt.
Egy lyukas diót
a fejemhez vágott,




és menten elszelelt.....


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)




----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)




----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 2)

*Hol él a mókus?*


*Ez egy rövid bemutató, melyből nemcsak azt tudhatod meg, hogy hol él a mókus, hanem néhány érdekességet is elárulunk neked ezekről az apró, aranyos kis szőrmókokról.

*Emlékszel még a Chip’N’Dale című rajzfilmsorozatra? Ha már nem, a gyerekeid biztosan emlékeznek rá. Chip és Dale két *mókus*kölyök, akikkel Donald kacsának mindig meggyűlik a baja. A két rajzfilmfigura számtalan gyerek és felnőtt kedvence. Én is imádom nézni őket. A* mókus* az egyik legszebb és legfenségesebb állat. Édes kis gombszemeivel, hosszú, lompos farkával és fürgeségével mindenkit megnevettet, elkápráztat. A következő cikk arról szól, hogy hol élnek a mókusok, továbbá néhány érdekességet is tartalmaz erről a helyes kis állatkáról.



*
Érdekességek a mókusról*

A *mókusfélék* (Sciuridae) családja a közepes méretű rágcsálók rendjébe tartozik. A családon belül megkülönböztetjük a fán *élő *mókusokat, a földimókusokat, a *repülő mókus*okat, üregmókusokat, mormotákat és ürgéket. Ezek a fajok Amerikából, Európából valamint Afrikából származnak.

Ami az élőhelyüket illeti, tudod kell, hogy a *mókus* ott telepszik meg, ahol bőségesen akad számára élelem. Legtöbbször diófákon és magvas növények telepszik meg. A friss fűvel borított területeken vagy rügyező fákon is megtelepedhet, mivel a* mókusok* friss hajtásokkal is táplálkoznak. A városokban olyan fákat választ lakhelyül, ahova fészket rakhat, ahol majd utódaikat is felnevelheti. És mi a helyzet a téli hónapokkal? Hová menekülnek a*mókusok* a hideg elől? Nos, a természet gondoskodott róluk is, mint minden teremtményről. A mókusok télen a fák odúiban keresnek menedéket a hideg elől. A jeges hidegben ezek az odúk kiváló menedékként szolgálnak. Azok a *mókus*ok, amelyek nem találnak odút, a házak padlásain rejtőznek el. Itt nemcsak a hideg elől vannak védve, de az olyan ragadozóktól is, mint a héja, a macska és a kígyó.





....hát nem édes???kiss


----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 2)

További érdekességek a mókusokról!!

A *mókus*ok leginkább növényevők. Dióval, makkal, gabonafélékkel, gyümölcsökkel, mandulával, mogyoróval, naranccsal, avokadóval, almával, barackkal, levelekkel, bogyókkal, magvakkal, rügyekkel, gombákkal és még számtalan más gyümölccsel táplálkoznak. Ha emberi települések közelében élnek, megeszik a kutyatápot, ételmaradékokat, és szinte bármint, aminek jó illata és íze van. Bár elsősorban növényevőnek számítanak, madártojást, apró rovarokat, békákat, molylepkéket is fogyasztanak. Az élelmet nem eszik meg mind, egy részét elássák a földbe, tartaléknak. Egész évben ezt teszik, de a legtöbb élelmet főként ősszel raktározzák el a téli hónapokra, amikor más táplálékhoz már nem nagyon juthatnak. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mennyit él egy* mókus*
A *mókus*ok leginkább növényevők. Dióval, makkal, gabonafélékkel, gyümölcsökkel, mandulával, mogyoróval, naranccsal, avokadóval, almával, barackkal, levelekkel, bogyókkal, magvakkal, rügyekkel, gombákkal és még számtalan más gyümölccsel táplálkoznak. Ha emberi települések közelében élnek, megeszik a kutyatápot, ételmaradékokat, és szinte bármint, aminek jó illata és íze van. Bár elsősorban növényevőnek számítanak, madártojást, apró rovarokat, békákat, molylepkéket is fogyasztanak. Az élelmet nem eszik meg mind, egy részét elássák a földbe, tartaléknak. Egész évben ezt teszik, de a legtöbb élelmet főként ősszel raktározzák el a téli hónapokra, amikor más táplálékhoz már nem nagyon juthatnak. Arra a kérdésre, hogy mennyit él egy* mókus* csak 10-12 éve ismerjük a választ. Általában nem él tovább 6 évnél










Leginkább nappal aktívak. Nyáron kora reggeltől késő estig az ághegyeken mászkálnak, télen csak délben bújnak elő. A párzás időszakában viszont éjjel a legaktívabbak.


A mókus agya nem nagyobb egy diónál. A fogak folyamatosan nőnek, ezért ágakat, vezetékeket is megrághat.


A tudósok szerint a szürke *mókus* élő kövületnek számit, mivel a faj testfelépítése semmit sem változott az elmúlt 37 millió év során.


A mókusok cincogó hangokat adnak ki. A kölykök általában a tavaszi hónapokban jönnek világra.


A *mókus* a legtisztább rágcsáló.

Források..Háziállat Magazin


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 2)




----------



## elke (2012 Október 2)

Mókus gyerekek


----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 2)

Mivel okt.1.-e a zene világnapja........hát ...voála...egy hoztam egy zenélő mókust!!



...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsPM9ced6BU
......valaki biztosan emlékszik erre...kiss


----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 3)

Egy csodaszép ősz kép Mókucival!!!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

élelem szerzés...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

az ügyes mókus már KVzik is


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 4)

de finom ez a mogyoró...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 5)

igazi szerelmesek


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 5)




----------



## Aariella (2012 Október 5)

....Hogyan mondjam el neked amit nem lehet,mert szó az nics csak kékbúzavirág!kiss


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

jó lustizni...


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 14)

ebéd


----------



## Grandilkó (2012 Október 14)

Mókusok, ki a házból!


----------



## GadMar (2012 Október 15)

Grandilkó írta:


> Mókusok, ki a házból!



Most jöttem a kávéházból!


----------



## Viháncka (2012 Október 15)

Max, a mókus.

 
Fehéroroszországban katonák találtak egy kis mókust, és az altisztjükhez vitték. A nagyon gyenge mókus a halálán volt, ezert az altiszt gondjaiba vette, és négy óránként megetette. 3 hónappal később leszerelt és most taxisofőrként dolgozik. Akármerre megy a mókus állandóan a zsebében van!



<tbody>

</tbody>




























*“Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.” (Wass Albert)*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 18)




----------



## Melitta (2012 Október 31)

*A déli repülőmókus vagy asszapán (Glaucomys volans) háziállatként*


*A déli repülőmókus éjszakai állat, de képes alkalmazkodni a nappali, gazdájával töltött, időtöltéshez, ha rendelkezésére áll egy zseb, vagy tok, amiben megbújhat és elaludhat.
*
*Tudományos elnevezése:* Glaucomys volans*Várható élettartama:* 10-12 év.*Mérete*: 20-25 cm, beleértve a farkát is.*Testtömege:* 60-115 gramm.*Természetes élőhelye:* Egyesült Államok déli és keleti része.*Háziállat tartásának jogi státusza:* ellenőrizned kell, hogy jogilag tarthatsz-e repülőmókust otthon, mivel a törvények államonként, tartományonként, országonként változnak. Különösen az őshonos területeiken tilos a fogvatartása, vagy különleges engedély szükséges hozzá.*Temperamentuma:* A déli repülőmókus nagyon szoros köteléket létesít gazdájával, ha fiatal korától neveli - általában szeretnek gazdijukon mászkálni, játszani velük vagy zsebükben aludni.

*Szokások: *A déli *repülőmókus* éjszakai állat, de képes alkalmazkodni a nappali, gazdájával töltött, időtöltéshez, ha rendelkezésére áll egy zseb, vagy tok, amiben aludhat. Egy különleges membrán köti össze az elülső lábakat a hátsókkal és amikor kinyújtják őket, képesek ágról ágra ugrándozni, akár 5 métert is (de mindig csak lejtő irányba).
*Étkezése:* A vadonban, a déli repülőmókus különböző dióféléket, magvakat, gyümölcsöket és rovarokat eszik. Fogságban adhatsz neki fenyőmagot, tökmagot, naparaforgómagot, pekándiót, diót, makkot, kiegészítve madaraknak készített magkeverékkel és friss zöldségekkel (kukorica, édes burgonya), illetve gyümölcsökkel. Férgekkel is kínálhatod és időnként főtt tojás, esetleg csirke is hozzájárulhat fehérjeként az étrendjéhez. A lepkéket is szeretik.

*Kiegészítők:* A *mókusok* érzékenyek a kálcium hiányra, ezért kiegészítheted kálciummal és D3 vitaminnal (a kálcium beszívódásához kell) az étrendjét és csökkentsd a foszforban gazdag ételek mennyiségét. Egy kalcium-, valamint ásványi rudakat is betehetsz a ketrecbe.
*Élőhelye:* Mivel a repülőmókus nem nagy állat, egy viszonylag *kicsi ketrecben is elvan*, de a fejlődéshez térre van szüksége, ahol szaladgálhat, mászkálhat. A függőleges felület fontosabb, mint a vízszintes, ezért inkább válassz magas ketrecet. A cukormókusnak tervezett ketrec megfelelő lesz, ha a hálók közötti távolság kevés (1.2-2.5 cm). Néhány tulajdonos úgy gondolja, hogy a házilag készített ketrec a legjobb. Ne feledd, hogy a déli repülőmókus rágcsáló, ezért vigyázz, nehogy kirágja magát a ketrecből (bármilyen fából, vagy műanyagból készült ketrecet be kell hálóznod kábellel). Egy 60x60-as alapterületű éppen megfelelő és minél magasabb, annál jobb.
Tegyél ágakat a ketrecbe, hogy mászkálhasson rajtuk vagy rágcsálhassa őket! 

A lógó kötél is jó mászkálási és játszási lehetőséget kínál. Fészeknek való papírzsebkendővel, vagy papírtörlővel kitömött dobozt is biztosítanod kell (kerüld az olyan anyagokat, melyek a lába köré tekeredve károkat okoznának). A ketrec aljára tehetsz rágcsálóknak való almot (ne cédrus faforgácsot).
Egy nyitott tálkában vizet is biztosítanod kell a *mókusod* számára! Már ismert tény a repülőmókusról, hogy nem birkózik meg a vizes palackra rögzített csövekkel.
Mint már említettük, játéknak lehet ágakat vagy egyéb fa darabkákat, fából készült papagájok, stb. használni. A kemény héjú dió is megfelel a célnak és még ízletes is. Egy mókuskerék is ajánlott a mozgás biztosításához. A szilárd felületű volna a legoptimálisabb.


----------



## atapata (2012 November 23)

Én a mókusokkal vagyok! 


Nem tudom hogy hívják,mert nem mutatkozott be, amikor a fiam a Bakony erdeiben 2007-ben lefényképezte. Valószínü régen,vagy sohasem látott embert,mert nem félt tőle.


Egy valamikor három ország katonái által is hosszú ideig(szerencsére)régen használt lőtér,és katonai hadszíntér, bunkeréből hozta fel az erdei tisztás félárnyékába , ezt a nagy bajuszú,vastagfarkú ,gombszemű vakondszerű (mókust?) Ő lehetett a lőtér utolsó szigorú őre,jól megvédte(tőlünk emberektől)a lőteret. Legyen hát e békét hozó rágcsálóé a nagyvilág!

Miféle mókus lehet ez? Honnan jött ide Európa közepébe?


----------



## Viháncka (2012 November 27)

*Olyan gyönyörűek.*



brrr..., de savanyú...


dilemma


koktél-party


----------



## Viháncka (2012 December 1)

Kedves Atapata!

Nem lehetek benne biztos, de az általad beküldött fényképen szereplő állatka eléggé hasonlít egy hazánkban is élő pele fajra ("nagy pele"), a glis glis-re. Találsz róla képeket fent a guglin, egyet javaslok: http://phonetic-blog.blogspot.se/2012/11/glis-glis.html. Üdv: Viháncka


----------



## Viháncka (2012 December 7)

*japán repülő mókus (Pteromys momonga)*

Hatalmas szemek, cuki pofi, finom bunda, és mindehhez elfér a tenyeredben. Nos, ő momonga, vagyis a japán repülő mókus (Pteromysmomonga). Rokona az orosz repülő mókusnak. Kyushu- és Honshu-szigetek örökzöld erdeiben él. Testének hossza 15-20 cm, magassága 3,2-3,9 centiméter, farka hossza pedig 10-14 cm, az apró állatka súlya alig 200 gramm. Élete nagy részét a fákon tölti, de néha leereszkedik a talajra is. Bundája ezüstös szürke, vadas beütéssel, a pocakján pedig fehér.Oldalt, az elülső és hátulsó lábak között, szőrrel borított repülőhártya feszül. Farkát sűrű szőrzet fedi. Szemei testéhez képest nagyok, mint két kis fekete gomb. A nagyméretű szem is jelzi, hogy sötétedéskor indul élelemért. Kedveli a fák leveleit, friss hajtásokat, rügyeket, különböző tűlevelűek magvait, de bogyók és gyümölcsök, sőt valószínűleg apróbb rovarok is szerepelnek étlapján. Táplálékát fészkébe hordja, és ott fogyasztja el. Néha madárfészkeket és faodvakat is használ, amelyeket mohával, zuzmóval kibélel, és ide gyűjti a tartalékot is. Téli álmot nem alszik, csupán kevesebbet mozog ebben az időszakban. Rendkívül ügyesen kúszik. A repülőhártya segítségével nagyobb szakaszokat is (körülbelül 50-60 méterig) képes – parabolikus görbét leírva – szabadon siklani a levegőben. Néhány tudós állítólag 160 méterre is látta siklani. Ilyenkor karjait és lábait a négy égtáj felé kitárja, és repülőhártyáit kifeszítve siklik a fa tetejéről egy másik törzsére. Farkát elsősorban kormánylapátként használja, kéz-és lábmozdulataival még a siklás irányát is tudja befolyásolni, akár derékszögben is képes kanyarodni, ám saját erőből képtelen repülni. Leszálláskor farkát és karját megemeli, testének hosszanti tengelyét pedig függőleges irányba dönti, hogy így tompítsa az ütközést. Ügyesen és fürgén felmászik a fa tetejére és „repül” tovább. Úszni nem tud, de ha nagyon muszáj, akkor a víz felszínén sodródó ágakon ugrálva is átkel kisebb patakokon. A fákon nagy fészket épít, amelyet egész évben használ, a hidegebb időszakokat is itt vészeli át. Tavasszal itt jön világra 1-5 csupasz, zárt szemű kölyke, majd őket általában egy újabb alom követi nyáron. A terhesség 4 hétig tart. Az első alom májusban, a második általában júniusban vagy július elején születik. Hat hétig él a szülőkkel, aztán megkezdi önálló életét a kölyök is. Körülbelül 5 évig élnek. Gyakran olyan kisebb csoportokban figyelhetők meg, amelyek vagy csak hímekből, vagy csak nőstényekből állnak.

Forrás pets-magazin.hu


----------



## nyuszibaba25 (2012 December 12)

Annyira édesek voltak, hogy kedvem lenne megpuszilgatni őket!


----------



## Sipánka (2013 Január 31)

Hova is tettem tegnap azt a fincsi diót?


----------



## Melitta (2013 Február 7)

*Mogyoróért bunyóztak a mókusok *

*Ontario - Elkeseredett harcot vívott egyetlen szem mogyoróért két éhes mókus a kanadai Ontario botanikus kertjében.*

​A verekedést Andrej Morozov fényképész örökítette meg. A természetben is alig fordul elő, hogy két mókus így essen egymásnak, ráadásul a botanikus kertben jut élelem mindenkinek, de ennél a két példánynál mintha a mogyoró csak ürügy lenne a verekedésre.



Már a szemkontaktus is fenyegető volt

<tbody>

</tbody>– A mókusok ritkán kapnak így össze, inkább hanggal ijesztik el társukat, esetleg kergetőznek egyet – mondta a fotós. – De ezen a két állaton látszik a düh és az elkeseredés, amellyel egymásnak estek, szinte izzott körülöttük a levegő. Mint egy filmes akciójelenet, olyan volt az egész, mintha kifejezetten a kamerának csinálták volna.




Mint két pankrátor, úgy estek egymásnak a magukról megfeledkezett mókusok

<tbody>

</tbody>K. Á.


----------



## emilio1234 (2013 Február 23)

A mókusok olyan aranyosak,cukik...


----------



## Jedivy (2021 Július 6)




----------

